# Best place to buy a soccer jersey online?



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Am planing on buying my Grandson a Chicharito Manchester United Jersey for his birthday. Any recommendation would be appreciated


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazon has some. Not sure if they are the best place though.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm not into soccer but on of my employees and I were in this shop in Foxboro MA. Nice stuff, same as the pro's wear.

http://www.worldsoccershop.com/


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

A few more sites:
http://www.worldsoccershop.com/shop-by-team-manchester-united-football-club.html
http://www.soccercorner.com/Manchester-United-Soccer-Jerseys-s/120.htm
http://www.soccer.com/Navigation.process?Ne=645&N=4294959200

And don't forget the team's own site:
http://www.manutd.com/en/Shopping.aspx


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks ever body.


----------

